# corydoras paleatus - fry



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello all.
About 7 days ago our Cory Paleatus lays around 70 eggs all over the fish tank. We are experiencing this type of “event” first time
We removed parents 2 male and 1 female out, then I added some additional aeration in the aquarium, and removed corner filter out.
I was doing 20-30% WC every other day, but I could not safe many eggs from fungus.

I end up hand peaking eggs (let me tell you what a pain in the ***!!!), so eventually I was able to save about 20 or less eggs.
Oh, one more thing, when I returned parents to the main fish tank, in 48 hours I found another 20-30 eggs, from that batch I collect about 10, rest was eaten by fish.

From many sources I was able to find out that fungus happened due to lack of water stream … Honestly I don’t even have anything for that purpose. Can you please confirm that …

So now we have about 20 fry and every day more and more … Fist they look like tadpoles, then they shake remains of the egg off, and swim up to the surface (at least trying). When do I start feeding? I have First Bite by Hikari 


Thanks!
Aram


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For water stream all you need to do is put an airstone below the eggs and that will help a lot. You start feeding them after the egg sac is absorbed usually 3 to 4 days after hatching. Feed things like frozen baby brine shrimp. crushed flake and such but make sure it falls to the bottom as that is where they will eat at.

Good luck, cories are fun to hatch and raise


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for reply!

What's the water temp you have?
I drop the temp to 76F originally, now it's back to 79F
Do you have any plants in the fry tank?

I have a java mos in one corner, and they all hide there.

Aram.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep the temp of my cory tanks at 78, with cory fry they need to be fed at least 3 times a day with a water change 1 - 2 times a day to maintain clean water, using a airline tubing so not to pick up the babies.

Plants are good to have in with fry. provides cover, and also some food in the way of rotifers and such.



paronaram said:


> Thanks for reply!
> 
> What's the water temp you have?
> I drop the temp to 76F originally, now it's back to 79F
> ...


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello All,

Finally I got successful egg hatching and fry raising with my pepper cory 
Thanks for all your help susankat!

I have a question about 2 - 6 weeks old fry feeding.
How much food do you feed them? Unfortunately I can't feed them 3 times a day (I work) So I feed them around 6:30AM and next time is around 7:30PM … so far looks OK, but from the firs bunch about 20 of them died.

I mix very little amount of Hikari First Bites with tank water in plastic container then using pipette inject the mix ... Is it always that fry eats without enthusiasm? And most of the time fry looks like the all dead. On the same time when you feed adult cory, they will even drop mating and will rush with speed of light, to get the food.

Here are some pictures of my models  I remove them from the fry tank for photo shooting 

Bigger fish is about 6 weeks old, and little one 3.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually just drop in a cube of frozen baby brine shrimp. But usually my batches were from 50 to 75 fry. 

I would let the bbs drop to the bottom and they would be all over it.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pictures! Fish is about 2-3 month old here right?
Do you think baby brine shrimp will be OK for 3-6 weeks old fry?

Question about water quality. Is it possible that from frequent WC "banana" plant generates some "dirt"? (Thants the only plant in the tank)
I can believe that about 25 fry in 3 Gal water can generate this much substance that freely swims in the tank.

It looks like a dust in the water ...
I will try to post a picture

How much WC you do? I do it every other day about 50%, and I have no filter just an airstone.

Thanks
Aram


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

These are only 3 weeks old in the pic. That is what good food and lots of water changes does. They grow a lot faster, plus they were in a 5 gal tank on there own.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures you 2.

BTW...I found that corys seem to really like to lay eggs on then end of a mop head for whatever reson...or a few strands from a mop. This allows you keep all the eggs together and to move the eggs closer to water flow.

I have heard of corys that will put eggs as close to a stream as possible. Sooo close, that they actually jumped onto the outflow of a HOB to lay each egg right in the stream!


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Yes I have them in separate tank.
I will try the baby brine shrimp this afternoon ... oops I don't have it ...
I was under impression that what I have is brine shrimp, but all I have is mysis frozen shrimp ... Can I use that?
maybe chop it?

Dmaaaaax, in my case cory lays only 25% of eggs near water stream.
60% by the heater and 15% all over the tank. Female chasing during mating are very extensive, so I think at some point she just lays anywhere that 2 males corys leave her alone


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They probably won't eat it. Try and see though. but yes chop it up as they have very small mouths. Daphena works good also.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, so I tried mysis frozen shrimp last night ...
There was almost no action, very passive, only "big" fry swim towards and 2 or 3 little once. I left the food for about 35-40 min and then cleanup the leftovers. Today I will look around LPS for frozen baby brine shrimp.

But please take a look at attached pictures, one of the fish got very seek 
I don't think it's a last night food ... I noticed fish was swimming very aggressive. I need to know is this infection? Can other fish get seek from it?
And what is it?


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

very cool. I dont know the sex's of mine, i would love if they breed though. I have 4, so i guess its possible.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will have little bursts of energy all the time, but what concerns me is the red on its little fat belly. Are the others looking like that. Keep your water clean as much as possible. I always use an airline hose for changing water in their tank and make sure to keep the bottom clean as they can get infected easily from it.

If you have any mosses, java moss or any kind throw some of that into the tank with them, They will find stuff in there to eat, like micro organisms.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

I think only this one is like that ... I think it's also painful for fish, because he can't even lay down on his belly, or as soon is he lays down, starts swimming very fast around the tank and then stops somewhere by surface, and tries to stay there ...

I always use air tube to clean fish tank bottom, and during WC I leave about 2-4 inch water (in 4 Gal tank).
And I use 2 days old water with 1-2 drops of PRIME. 
Speaking of PRIME, can I use tap water w/PRIME and do a WC in 2-3 hours?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yes you can as long as the temps are the same.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello, just a little update:
That seek cory survived ... all I did about 60% WC. New water was around 81F. Fish was able to swim on the belly in 48 hours. Then I did scheduled 40%WC in the fry tank, and changed (well added) baby brine shrimp... at that moment even seek fish starts eating


----------

